# Recommendations for a $400 budget (was How's the Motobecane 400DS...)



## Radish (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,

I'm in my 40's, used to commute by bike back in the day and now that the kids are older want to ride with them. Nothing hardcore, mainly around the neighborhood, through some woods nearby and when we go camping.

I'm not looking to race or go broke, and after extensive reading I think a mountain bike will fit my needs. Dick's sporting goods has one on sale now, Diamondback Coil EX for about the same price as the Motobecane 400DS at bikesdirect.com.

My question is...is either bike pure trash? The 400 DS is about my upper limit, price-wise.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

At a price point of $400 you should avoid a full suspension bike. Especially if you are going to be riding a lot on pavement. The rear shock will cause the bike to bob up and down every time you pedal, the bike will weigh anywhere from 2 to 10 pounds more than a hardtail bike, and because you are paying for the rear suspension the components on the bike are going to be lower end. The higher end full suspension bikes have less problems with bob and weight, but you pay a premium for it. You would probably need to spend at least $1000, and preferrably more like $2000 to get a decent full suspension bike. So I would reccommend that you get a hardtail (a bike with only front suspension). $400 will buy a pretty decent hardtail bike.


----------



## Radish (Mar 23, 2008)

*On to HTs...*



ljsmith said:


> $400 will buy a pretty decent hardtail bike.


Thanks...works for me. Any suggestions? bikesdirect.com has Motobecane and Windsor in my price range, and they're probably sufficient given I'm not going to do anything too crazy. I'll probably stop by my local shop on the way home from work, though I'm not optimistic as the cheapest special  they have is about 2x my budget.

Paul


----------



## Rinaldo Moon (Aug 31, 2007)

The 600 HT is a really good deal. I bought a Fantom 29 Pro in September and have ridden it hard, crashed multiple times, once bad enough to bend the front axle and brake rotor, and the bike is still going strong. Ordering from Bikesdirect was easy enough. The email only customer service didn't give me a warm, fuzzy feeling but still, no problems. When my bike arrived, there was a gash in the carton and the shock was scratched. Shipping anything that large is not without hazards. 

If you have any questions, go down to the Motobecane forum. There's a little bit of drama going on there right now, but plenty of Motobecane riders to help you out.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

Good idea Radish. Amazing that someone listens to the good advice, given some of the other threads. 

I may get flamed for the suggestion, but I'm going to offer it anyway. If you are considering the motobecane route, you may want to look at Forge. Although they're similar, I like the wider gear range of a 9-speed. The largest sprocket on the Motobecane is 28 tooth; the Forge's larget is 34 tooth, which is more in line with better bikes. Although the rear derailleur is one step better on the Moto, the Forge has some other better quality components, especially the shifter/brake. Plus, its less expensive, so you will be able to get some accessories and still be under your cap. I may be partial because I own one.

If you want to spend slightly more, the Windson 4900 looks pretty good, but I don't have any experience with the brand.


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

Radish said:


> Thanks...works for me. Any suggestions?
> Paul


Trek 4300! But I'm not biased


----------



## Radish (Mar 23, 2008)

reactiontime89 said:


> Trek 4300! But I'm not biased


Thanks for your unbiased opinion :thumbsup: Any unbiased opinions on places to buy it?

Paul


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think you're in Houston, so I'd just suggest going to the Trek site and doing a dealer search close to your zip code. I found about a 40 dollar price difference by checking 3 LBS in my area. Giant, Specialized, Gary Fisher, Iron Horse, also make good entry level mountain bikes. Any of these offerings in the same price range should be equipped mostly the same, so its best to try to ride a few of them and see which one feels best for you personally.


----------



## laurenlex (Sep 13, 2006)

reactiontime89 said:


> Giant, Specialized, Gary Fisher, Iron Horse, also make good entry level mountain bikes. Any of these offerings in the same price range should be equipped mostly the same, so its best to try to ride a few of them and see which one feels best for you personally.


Yep, a $400 bike is pretty much a $400 bike. It doesn't matter who's sticker is on the downtube. Any hardtail in that price range will suit you fine. Visit several "real" bike shops, and buy the one you feel best about.


----------



## k18laxdude (Feb 24, 2008)

Diamondback has some pretty nice options in hardtail- 400 can get u a response, they are pretty solid bikes, or for somewhere around 279 u can get a sorrento, if i were u i'd recomend gettin the topanga, i was able to find one for about 300- on sale at sports athourity its killer- rock shox, nice wtb seat, liquid shimano shifters, good fat kenda tires, hayes mx4 disc breaks, an yea- its a hardtail, but in ur an my pricerange, hardtail is the best way


----------



## jacob300zx (Mar 18, 2008)

There are good deals on Motobecane and Iron Horse right now. Just get the best components you can afford. I doesn't matter what the brand is. By the way I just ordered a 400DS for my wife and its nice.

Jake


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

Bike fit is more important than the components. You need to visit the stores that carry the brands within your price range and buy the bike that you feel the most comfortable riding. I would ride the bikes at all of the local or area bike shops and the dept. stores as well if you have the time. Good luck. Like others have said I would only consider a hardtail in that price range.


----------



## Radish (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks. Is "good fit" objective or subjective, i.e. if it feels right it is right?

Paul


----------



## reactiontime89 (Jan 4, 2008)

This will get you started
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-sizing.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

Radish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in my 40's, used to commute by bike back in the day and now that the kids are older want to ride with them. Nothing hardcore, mainly around the neighborhood, through some woods nearby and when we go camping.
> 
> ...


how about a Mongoose Blackcomb. KevinBicyle just finished his extensive "research" on that bike. maybe you could ask him what he found....


----------

